# Jewc75's Time to man up and lose weight thread!



## jewc75 (Jul 25, 2014)

So ive been on TRT since May of last year. I currently am on a sublingual mix of test and anastrozole 100mg/.25mg daily. My test levels have been at 1140 ng/dl until a few months ago when i couldnt get my script filled due to my endo quitting her practice. Well i went to another dr and will be starting the same meds all over. My current level dropped to a 313 ng/dl. So thats where i am starting from. I always had an issue gaining weight when i was younger, i could never put on muscle. I was the typical scrawny kid. Even the Army couldnt help me gain weight. Now im 39 and out of the Army. Ive gained 60 lbs in the last 2 years and im attributing it to bad eating habits and low t. Ive had some serious injuries in the past 2 years and combined with the added weight make it difficult to do any type of hard cardio or weight training. My only current exercise is walking my dogs and working outside on heavy equipment in the south texas heat. I really need something to help me cut weight, but dont know what is best for my situation. Im asking for your help to choose whats best for me and dosage info. Educate me.


----------



## 1HungLo (Jul 25, 2014)

First thing to come to mind is that you need to push your ass away from the table a little sooner. Putting on 60 pounds due to bad eating habits is ridiculous. You need to man up and get your diet in check first and foremost. What is your present BMI? BMR? Figure out how many calories a day you should be eating to maintain then cut that by 500 a day to start. Eat low fat and lean meats, fish and chicken and watch your carb intake. 
What kind of serious injuries do you have that you can't do any "hard cardio or weight training? Are you a quadriplegic? Laziness doesn't count. You know this is a bodybuilding forum and not Jenny Craig so you need to find some exercises that you can do. A lot of us on here have dealt with our own personal demons and are finding ways to overcome them. You need to overcome yours. There is no magic pill, no super drugs. Your improvements will come only through hard work including dieting and exercise.


----------



## jewc75 (Jul 25, 2014)

I understand everything you said. Manning up is admitting i was a dumbass and posting up the problem, now im trying to find a solution. I have plantar fascitis in both feet, both of which need surgery to fix. I cant take months off of work for the recovery so i get cortisone shots to help deal with the pain. I also ruptured the bursa sac in my left knee. Its currently still in the healing process and my orthopedic surgeon says im limited to a recumbent bike or walking.  My diet is in check, fish, chicken, and vegetables. Ive cut out all high carb foods. As far as magic pills, im not looking for one. Thats like looking for a unicorn. Im looking for something to enhance weight loss combined with what i currently take and do.


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 25, 2014)

You should have got on gear when you were scrawny and skinny bro.  Now you have all this fucking fat that is gonna hold your gains back.  Fat is a living breathing thing you know.  The food you eat goes to support that thick layer of fat as well as trying to build muscle.   You need to learn how to make healthy food you can eat a lot of.  So I would take the next 4 months and get my diet and bmi in order get those naggin injuries healed.  Get back to square one if you have to.  Diet.  Get your bf% down as low as you can.  Then jump on a cycle.  Your gains will be tremendous because your body will be in such a state of depravity.  It will be like Jaws swimming thru the ocean like a machine eating and killing and fucking everything in site.  You know you want to be like Jaws.  Jaws is badass.


----------



## 1HungLo (Jul 25, 2014)

Exercising definitely helps enhance weight loss. If you can work outside on heavy equipment then I bet there is some sort of weight training you can do. Sounds like your injuries are on your lower body so there is a multitude of upper body exercises you can do even while seated if it hurts to do them while standing. I've had half my insides cut out and was shitting into a bag attached to my abdomen for over a year and a half but I found exercises that I can do. Some of them still hurt like hell to do If your diet is in check then just track your calories. If you eat less calories than you burn off then you will lose weight. If your surgeon says you can walk then definitely do that as much as you can. Walking is great exercise.


----------



## jewc75 (Jul 25, 2014)

Im taking your advice and the advice of others and going to get a gym membership and start doing the work. I will also be getting some gear to help me along the way. Im not sure what just yet but i will be researching more and listening to the advice from all angles. Thanks 1hunglo for being REAL. I do have some demons and have grown lazy, but im not afraid of the work. It will get done.


----------



## jewc75 (Aug 24, 2014)

So with the help of Sheriv i have been able to lose 25 lbs in 5 weeks. She has been a huge help in helping me get in a different mindset. I now look forward to what my future holds.  I started at 299, now 274. Yes im still fat, but its a process and i wont ever go back to being "that guy". I hit the gym 6 days a week and now eat clean. Foods that i liked before i find myself looking at wondering wtf i was doing eating it. Just thought id give a little update.


----------



## Riles (Aug 24, 2014)

Keep up the good work


----------



## Stickmancqb (Aug 24, 2014)

Thats awesome man! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Bucks10 (Aug 24, 2014)

Sounds great man. Keep working hard and keep setting reachable goals for yourself to keep yourself motivated.


----------



## jewc75 (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks guys. My motivation is living. I enjoy the gym a lot more than i thought i would.


----------



## SheriV (Aug 25, 2014)

the gym is addictive

I get pissy when kept away from it


----------



## mac10chap (Aug 26, 2014)

Get it bro.  Glad to hear you are making progress.  Proud of you homie.  

Sheri, not sure exactly what you did to help but I appreciate it.  This guy is a buddy of mine and I know his dedication level is at the top.


----------



## jewc75 (Sep 8, 2014)

I had my 6 week check up today. Im down 31.2 lbs. Next visit is in 3 months, goal is to be 220 lbs.


----------



## Stickmancqb (Sep 8, 2014)

That's awesome man!


----------



## 46and2 (Sep 8, 2014)

jewc75 said:


> I had my 6 week check up today. Im down 31.2 lbs. Next visit is in 3 months, goal is to be 220 lbs.



Killing it, great job!!!


----------



## jewc75 (Sep 8, 2014)

268.8 and my goal is 205. Start building from there. Thanks, this place is motivation.


----------



## SheriV (Sep 9, 2014)

mac10chap said:


> Get it bro.  Glad to hear you are making progress.  Proud of you homie.
> 
> Sheri, not sure exactly what you did to help but I appreciate it.  This guy is a buddy of mine and I know his dedication level is at the top.




put together his diet and a loose training outline...
the dedication and drive is all him..I'm pretty proud of him for the weight loss and improved health without a bunch of gimmicks or chems


----------



## SheriV (Sep 9, 2014)

I think this needs to be in online journals though instead of aas journals..

his only test usage is a very small trt dose that's prescribed by his doc


----------



## jewc75 (Sep 9, 2014)

I or Sheri will definitely post before and after pictures. 

Ray thanks for your support as well. 

When i do lose some motivation i come back to this thread and i see hunglo's post and it pushes me alittle further.

When im at the gym and i feel exhausted i think about the work and support others have put into me and i push that much harder. I dont like to waste peoples time. 

Monte, brother thanks for always being a phone call away.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 9, 2014)

This such a cool thread! I really get excited to see that people are helping other people even if its just a nudge in the right direction like SheriV did. So many people come here and think that there is some sort of secret we all harboring and trying to get the inside on how to do it quick. Then they get discouraged when they find out there is no quick fix. Sure there's all kinds of stuff to help but the basics and hard work must be present first. 

Keep going jewc75 get that BF down and then take a look at what your new goals are. I wouldn't even consider anything more than a trt dose of test at this point. Clean eating and hard work first. It takes balls to come out and say, "Hey I'm messed up and need help." I respect you. Keep up the hard work and thank you for your service.


----------



## jewc75 (Sep 9, 2014)

I def wont stop until my goal is reached. I wasnt even sure if i could hit 260's before my dr appt. Knowing what i know now and seeing a difference in myself its easier to see the big picture and not the here and now. Thanks, everyone needs support and honestly i didnt know if this was the place for me but after talking to a few members i have found it is. I honestly love this place even as brutal as it can be at times. Lol.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 9, 2014)

jewc75 said:


> I def wont stop until my goal is reached. I wasnt even sure if i could hit 260's before my dr appt. Knowing what i know now and seeing a difference in myself its easier to see the big picture and not the here and now. Thanks, everyone needs support and honestly i didnt know if this was the place for me but after talking to a few members i have found it is. I honestly love this place even as brutal as it can be at times. Lol.



Much Like living with Lions either learn to fit in and find your place or get eaten


----------



## SheriV (Sep 13, 2014)

SoCalSwole said:


> Much Like living with Lions either learn to fit in and find your place or get eaten




all of this


----------



## jewc75 (Sep 22, 2014)

Im a cub at the moment, i hope to one day be a lion. Day by day im getting there.


----------



## mac10chap (Sep 23, 2014)

You're doing great homie.   Keep it up.  You'll hit your goal in no time and then start making new goals.


----------



## jewc75 (Sep 26, 2014)

263.2 as of this morning. Weight loss has stalled for the past couple weeks, diet is the same minus some carbs. Im pretty fucking frustrated and really thought id be in the 250's by now.


----------



## ROID (Sep 27, 2014)

Keep on keeping on. Redouble your efforts.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 27, 2014)

Don't lose the faith. That's the way it goes with this sometimes. I used to think it was only people who had like 30 plus pounds who stalled. But me and the wife are both dieting down and we are exact with the macro intakes and do everything right from water intake to eating strictly what we've planned. Checking BF using calipers weekly. A few weeks ago she just stalled the scale did not move for 2 weeks. 

However what we did notice was the fat percentage kept falling off slowly. So what was happening was for those two weeks her lean mass was increasing at the same rate the fat was falling off. Get the skin fold calipers and check where your at. Use the same place to check the spots so you can track it accurately. Use a freckle or some other landmark to make sure you check the same spots. 

You need to not focus on the scale. What you need to focus on is the Body fat %. Stick with it!!


----------



## jewc75 (Sep 27, 2014)

I know you are right, maybe thats it. Im building muscle faster than losing weight. I started wearing a 48 waist jeans and now can fit into a 40, 3xl shirt and can wear a 1x comfortably. I am getting hung up on the number, need to try to stop.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 29, 2014)

Get the skin fold calipers. Takes the guess work out of it. That way yo know for sure whats fat, what is water, what is lean muscle gain, and what is fat loss


----------



## SheriV (Sep 29, 2014)

or you know...keep up with the pics as asked :/


----------



## mac10chap (Sep 29, 2014)

SheriV said:


> or you know...keep up with the pics as asked :/



lol...get him Sheri.


----------



## SheriV (Sep 29, 2014)

Ugh..I've been where he's at..stalled and frustrated..which is why I ask that it be done a certain way. So I can keep an eye on the progress.  Gotta follow this in order for me to help


----------



## mac10chap (Sep 29, 2014)

SheriV said:


> Ugh..I've been where he's at..stalled and frustrated..which is why I ask that it be done a certain way. So I can keep an eye on the progress.  Gotta follow this in order for me to help



He's a buddy of mine.  Just told me he's been pretty sick the past few days.  I'm sure he'll get back on track when he's doing better.


----------



## SheriV (Sep 29, 2014)

Sorry to hear he's sick.


----------



## mac10chap (Sep 29, 2014)

SheriV said:


> Sorry to hear he's sick.



Eh, it happens....sometimes that's the best diet on the market.


----------



## jewc75 (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL i sent her the pics as requested. I feel like shit and im still doing what needs to be done, well minus for this weekend. Im going to the gym tonight, ill just have to stay close to the restroom.


----------



## SheriV (Sep 29, 2014)

what weird is my husband literally just got hit with a stomach thing today too

its karma for cracking the whip

I'm gonna send you some comparisons tomorrow and fix this diet you've slowly butchered away from what it was originally supposed to be :/
nowhere near enough fats sir!!


----------



## jewc75 (Sep 29, 2014)

HUH lol, ohh i forgot to add in the oils. I eat them too.


----------



## SheriV (Sep 29, 2014)

its missing a serving of greens too


----------



## jewc75 (Sep 29, 2014)

The original had only 1 cup of greens, thats what i do now.


----------



## SheriV (Sep 29, 2014)

hmmm.....

add another cup


----------



## jewc75 (Sep 29, 2014)

Will do. I actually like them so adding them in as a snack will be ok. Back to pm.


----------



## jewc75 (Sep 30, 2014)

Well here i am, started Aug 1st working with Sheriv. 299 down to 262, 50-60 lbs more to go. Im ready to hear what people have to say good or bad, i will take the motivation in any form i can get.


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 30, 2014)

Good work.  Slow and steady wins this race.  Unfortunately the slower you do this the better and less chance for loose skin.  Eat healthy and do a lot of walking on the treadmill....and lifting of course.    Don't force this too much.  Those love handles are epic bro.  

You have some serious roundness/curvature in your back.  I would start doing some really good postured bent over rows and shrugs.  You need to work on your posture too for the sake of your back when you are older bro.


----------



## SheriV (Sep 30, 2014)

honestly from looking at the way its going the only place I see he might wind up with loose skin..even at the current pace (37 lbs in 8 or so weeks) would be right under his navel on his belly...
and even that im not sure..it also seems to be shrinking up nicely

he keeps well hydrated and hes been working on shoulders and upper back more recently

to start he just had a basic circuit type workout and cardio...plenty of cardio...
knowing his profession I know hes hiding decent muscle under there..when he gets to bar bell work he should have phenomenal grip strength


----------



## SheriV (Sep 30, 2014)

jewc, hows your strength been in the gym? how do you FEEL


----------



## jewc75 (Sep 30, 2014)

I feel stronger than ever, im starting to feel sore from the lifting. The cardio has been awesome, work is a lot easier because of it. Im not concentrating on my leg strength as much as i am my back and shoulders. My legs feel a lot stronger from the running/lifting than any other part of my body. Im doing more ab work at home plus the abduction machine. As for the loose skin, its all staying really tight. 2-3 gallons of water a day and 4 20oz green teas a day.


----------



## SheriV (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## jewc75 (Sep 30, 2014)

And well you know, there is muscle under there somewhere lol. Seated calf raises with 335 lbs. 3 sets of 20. Probably my favorite part of working out.


----------



## mac10chap (Sep 30, 2014)

It's really nice when you start seeing the muscle separation.  Then you KNOW you're making progress.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 30, 2014)

Keep going!!! Its a marathon not a sprint. Been at it for 10 years and still no where near where I want to be.


----------



## mac10chap (Oct 1, 2014)

SoCalSwole said:


> Keep going!!! Its a marathon not a sprint. Been at it for 10 years and still no where near where I want to be.



I feel ya bro.  I've been at it since I was 18...15 years.  I dont think anybody is ever where they WANT to be.  Keep hitting goals and making new ones.


----------



## jewc75 (Oct 23, 2014)

Weight is down to 257.2

Feeling better and better.


----------



## 1krazyrider (Nov 18, 2014)

Any update?


----------



## jewc75 (Nov 18, 2014)

Not much of one. I got pretty sick (bronchitis and asthma) and it kicked my ass for a couple weeks. Im back in the gym and we are focusing on the diet more. Getting sick sucked.


----------



## jewc75 (Nov 30, 2014)

256 after thanksgiving......im happy.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 30, 2014)

This is a cool thread.  Get thin while everyone else gains. It's an awesome motivator.
Sheri...

Not one jew reference in 56 post... not sure if I'm proud or disappointed.


----------



## jewc75 (Nov 30, 2014)

Jimmy the plan is to lose body fat, but not the muscle. Its under there somewhere. Once the bf is low enough i will work on gaining.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 1, 2014)

jewc75 said:


> Jimmy the plan is to lose body fat, but not the muscle. Its under there somewhere. Once the bf is low enough i will work on gaining.



Sorry man I was actually  referring to everyone gaining fat around the holiday as while your losing... being a great motivator


----------



## SheriV (Dec 2, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> This is a cool thread.  Get thin while everyone else gains. It's an awesome motivator.
> Sheri...
> 
> *Not one jew reference in 56 post... not sure if I'm proud or disappointed.*




I know, right...


----------



## jewc75 (Jan 8, 2015)

Had a slight setback, gained 4 lbs over the holidays. Glad thats over with. Time to get back to the grind. Goal is 245 by Feb 14th.


----------

